# Greek Islands



## abc31 (Apr 25, 2013)

My friends and I are planning a trip to the Greek Islands to celebrate our 50th birthdays.  I am not sure if a timeshare would be the best way to do this because we would like to see more than one island.  If we were to get a timeshare for a week, are there ferries or something to get you to the other islands for day trips or would we need to break up our trip into shorter stays on different islands in order to accomplish this?  If a timeshare stay is doable, does anyone have any suggestions as to what island r RCI timeshare would be a good home base?

Any other tips or info would be appreciated as well.

Thanks,
Amy


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 25, 2013)

Yes, there are frequent ferries between islands. No there are not many timeshares to lodge at. But there MAY be some do-able ones like on Santorini- if you want to spend a week. Local B&B lodgers meet every ferry and promote their places. Check Rick Steves dot com- or your favorite guidebook. Here's a fairly lengthy thread about one TUGger's planning and through to completion of a similar trip: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=129558&highlight=zac495+greece+trip

Jim


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 25, 2013)

Rhodes has a lot to do for a week, and that would be a good place to get a timeshare.  Corfu does, too, but is a long way from other Greek islands.  There are ferries running, but beware of strikes with all of the political and economic turmoil in Greece these days.


----------



## Conan (Apr 25, 2013)

I could happily spend a week in Crete (timeshare), two or three nights in Santorini (hotel), a week in Paros (timeshare) if time permits, and two or three nights in Athens (hotel) before heading home.  These all connect easily by ferry, but in summer season you'll want to make ferry reservations a month or two in advance. [If you're not going in summer you may find things quiet ... too quiet.]

If I could turn back the clock 30 years I'd stay in Mykonos instead of Paros, but after millions of tourists Mykonos barely remains a Greek island.

You'd need to rent a car in Crete and Paros.  The bus system works well for Santorini, and taxis are also available.  Driving in Athens is near-impossible but if you stay in Monastraki you're right at the airport subway and within walking distance of Plaka and Acropolis.


----------



## abc31 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you everyone! That is all helpful information.

Amy


----------



## ailin (Apr 26, 2013)

We did back-to-back RCI weeks in Rhodes and Crete.  On Rhodes we stayed at the Sun Beach Holiday Club, very basic but convenient to the bus.  From Rhodes, we did a day trip to Symi (tiny island so a day is all you need).  I also looked into a day trip to Marmaris, Turkey, but we didn't end up doing it.  On Crete, we stayed at The Village Holiday Club, which is in a charming little village.  Our unit had a small view of the ocean.  From Crete, we took the ferry to Santorini, where we stayed for a few days in Oia.  Santorini is gorgeous, so I'm glad we saved it for last.  

It was a great trip.  I hope to go back some day.  Have fun planning!


----------



## classiclincoln (Apr 26, 2013)

Just booked a week at Rimondi Hotel Resort & Spa (RIM) for the first week in August, 2014.  Looking to add a week either before or after in Italy, Greece or possibly Spain.  Will put the request in for that.


----------



## elaine (Apr 27, 2013)

if you have the time, I would also recommend a greek islands cruise and a 1 week stay, such as Crete. We loved popping to Olympia, Santorini, Mykonos, Corfu for the day via cruise. They were long days in port an plenty of time to see the islands--and no ferry/pack/unpack/check in-out of hotels. Plus no cooking, etc. We have fond in Europe that 1 week land-based and 1 week cruise is a really good mix for us. happy 50th! Elaine


----------



## rclark (Jun 10, 2013)

abc31 said:


> If a timeshare stay is doable, does anyone have any suggestions as to what island r RCI timeshare would be a good home base?



As others have said, ferries between islands are reasonably frequent, and multiple times per day during the peak of tourist season. You could get a timeshare on any big island (Santorini, Myconos, Rhodes, etc.) but may want to find something a little off the beaten path. Maybe book a place on Paros and take the (mini) ferry to Antiparos, which is quite lovely?


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 21, 2013)

We did 2 weeks in Athens/Naxos/Santorini/Rhodes - no cruise. We prefer staying on an island and driving around. Don't miss Santorini! 

Go to my picture trail and visit my Greek albums.
http://www.picturetrail.com/ellen495


----------



## lizap (Jul 21, 2013)

We did a cruise too.  Cruise or no cruise,  this is/was not one of our favorite travel destinations.


----------



## cmh (Jul 21, 2013)

Here is a website that I found helpful when planning a trip to Greece.  We spent a couple days in Athens, along with time on Santorini, Mykonos and Lesvos.

http://www.greecetravel.com


----------

